# Test E/Tren/EQ



## Guru (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey guys I am thinking about running a Test e/Tren/EQ cycle to cut off some fat soon. What do you guys think about this stack and would you replace or add anything?  


I was thinking about prop instead of test e but I am still unsure what I want to do.


----------



## bigjim77 (Mar 11, 2006)

Prop tren and eq are a wicked combination for cutting.......if your diet is in order the fat just seems to melt off.....


----------



## largepkg (Mar 11, 2006)

Guru said:
			
		

> Hey guys I am thinking about running a Test e/Tren/EQ cycle to cut off some fat soon. What do you guys think about this stack and would you replace or add anything?
> 
> 
> I was thinking about prop instead of test e but I am still unsure what I want to do.


 

Depends on the length of your cycle and how quick you want to see results. If you go Test E, I would go with Tren E as well. If prop then go with Tren ace.

What doses will you be running?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 11, 2006)

Give us a glance at your cycle history. Those three definitely make a good stack if you want to stay on long. How much fat do you want to lose? I'd go with prop/tren ace, unless you have done tren before and know how to handle it.


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 11, 2006)

Im on prop, tren ace, and EQ and loving it.  Im really looking forward to throwing some IGF lr3 in to the mix on monday.  I am at about 9% b.f. and looking pretty decent.


----------



## Guru (Mar 13, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Give us a glance at your cycle history. Those three definitely make a good stack if you want to stay on long. How much fat do you want to lose? I'd go with prop/tren ace, unless you have done tren before and know how to handle it.


I never used tren before. I have never cut using ass before. Im going to cut down first, I need to lose a good 20lbs and than I want to give tren a try and lose some more fat and harden up. 

I have not decided doses yet and I am looking to lose the fat fast and harden up; maybe gain some mass. So anywhere from 8-14 weeks is fine for me. 


What do you guys have in mind?


----------



## ag-guys (Mar 13, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Depends on the length of your cycle and how quick you want to see results. If you go Test E, I would go with Tren E as well. If prop then go with Tren ace.
> 
> What doses will you be running?



Not a bad idea on the esters.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Khoiktran (Mar 1, 2010)

Give us a glance at your cycle history. Those three definitely make a good stack if you want to stay on long. How much fat do you want to lose? I'd go with prop/tren ace, unless you have done tren before and know how to handle it. 


Some food for thought


----------



## weldingman (Mar 1, 2010)

largepkg said:


> depends on the length of your cycle and how quick you want to see results. If you go test e, i would go with tren e as well. If prop then go with tren ace.
> 
> What doses will you be running?


 

^+1, good info


----------



## weldingman (Mar 1, 2010)

pirate! said:


> give us a glance at your cycle history. Those three definitely make a good stack if you want to stay on long. How much fat do you want to lose? I'd go with prop/tren ace, unless you have done tren before and know how to handle it.


 
^+1, good info


----------

